# Well here I am ( no autograghs Please)



## smoking101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hell SMF! I've been reading alot of the post for quite some time. I guess it finally time to step in and register.
I've been smoking longer than I've been drinking. well I'm 30 now.......I think...........21......carry the 0.........
 Who needs math just temps right?
Looks to be alot of good folks and some good info.  I never thought I would be looking at sites where people show pics of their .......(O yea this is a family site). bostons and stuffed ground meat!

I like to smoke ,drink beer and have fun!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hahaha!  Great name, too! Wecome, Smokin' Brother- to SMF! Jeez we got a sweet crop-o-newbies coming in eh?!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  Where ya from, whatcha smoke on?


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! It sounds like you are bringing a fair amount of experience to share with us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking forward to hearing about your smoking adventures. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, you certainly came to the right place! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome aboard!


----------



## monstah (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I'm from sandsprings ok and usually smoke on camel wides.
I'm not into that wacky stuff. Oh.........
I have some little cheap charbriol smoker I got at acdemy sports.
Since I moved here I Just got something to hold me over. 
It's cheaper to build new ones than to bring my old ones here from NE texas. I can't fit near as much stuff on it though.

 but it works for now!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you decided to join the SMF. You know, smokin' and drinking beer can create laughs within itself. Keep reading around this site, you'll be surprised as to how much better your smookin' life can be!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!!


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like you will fit in here just fine! Welcome to the site!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! greeting from your Tulsa neighbor! I have that same smoker and I got it from Academy too. Sounds like we may have to get together some time!


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! It is always nice to have a new perspective on smoking...  


I was under the impression you couldnt achieve thin blue smoke with out beer drinkin....


----------



## rip (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site, now repeat after me. My name is{fill in name here} and I am a smoke addict.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

welcometo smf. great lookin' Qview ya got there.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome and keep coming back.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 10, 2007)

S101 welcome to SMF.

Mark


----------



## cheech (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard glad to have you here


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 13, 2007)

Why are you a perve!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 13, 2007)

alright smarty pants! remeber this a family site.

for all the members of SMF 101 is a bigger smarty pant's than I am.

This clown is is a friend of mine, well kinda We actually met @ academy.
I was looking at at smokers and so was he and well we got to talking.

he told me he was looking for a cheap offset untill he could build a new one. Told me the story of smokers and texas like he previously posted.

he seems to be a pretty good guy. Likes to joke and laugh alot.
keeps me entertained. I guess I'm just going to have to show him how to smoke meat now!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 13, 2007)

You still never answered the question.  LOL


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 13, 2007)

Boy I tell you what. If this darn smoker you talked me in to wasn't so small.
I would shove a beer can in your,,,,,,,,,,like a chicken and throw you in it and show a thing or three about smoking.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 13, 2007)

Well speekin of smarty pants!!!!!!!!!!

No I'm Not a perve!  sorry to let you down fatback!


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 13, 2007)

The only thing glued knows how to smoke is a camel! (I won't knock him for that) I wondered why you smoked wides!  makes ya wonder huh?
I don't know fatbackjoe what do you think?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## fatback joe (Nov 13, 2007)

I think what happens in Oklahoma, stays in Oklahoma.


----------



## chadpole (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Can I have your autograph??  Ha Ha ...just kidding. I didn't know all them Oklahoma boys were that way,LOL


----------



## glued2it (Nov 13, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken you smoke wides too! Full flavor at the that.(uh huh!)

stuffing beer cans, (uh huh) I don't know, makes me wonder.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for joining Smf 101 I'll see ya Saturday.


Edit:
for the Q cook out!
None of that funny stuff!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw a movie once said only thing in Okalhoma was steers and ... well back to the ranch!


----------

